# HD & LNB's



## roach (Dec 26, 2008)

To get HD from Dish Network what kind of setup do I need outside with my LNB's,I am using Dishpro Quad now.
Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Your HD locals are probably on 61.5°. Add a dish with a DP Dual and a DP34 switch. If your receivers are all MPEG-4 models (ViP line and 411) you can replace the Dish 500 with a Dish 1000.4. See http://www.dishuser.org/hddish.php

If you order the upgrade through Dish they will include whatever dish upgrade you may need.


----------

